# Keeping it real... Real Fake.



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

....


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok, that's AWESOME. I love stuff like that... phantom items that never really existed. I printed up a couple of old school yellow Aurora box inserts for resins I've acquired, like Claus' Mercury station wagon and Roger's '77 Cutlass Supreme, but I never carried off something that extensive. Amazing. 

On a related note... I have a 1:1 '65 Impala, and I always dreamed of creating a phantom '65. See, in the middle of 1965, Chevrolet introduced the Caprice, which was like a top-of-the-line version of the Impala and only came as a 4-door hardtop sedan that year. Then in '66 they brought out a Caprice 2-door which had a different roofline from the Impala and therefore a totally different look. I think it'd be cool to take a '66 Caprice 2-door and put the grille, tail lights, and interior trim off a '65 on it... creating the '65 Caprice coupe that never existed...

sorry. ya just got me thinkin'. 

--rick


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

You would have done well in the graphic design class. Very cool.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You should have posted this on April 1 with the title "Look what I just found". You would have had all the collectors going crazy.

Nice work and a great idea...Joe


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Very nice! That is pretty awesome!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

....


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pretty nifty shuck & jive 

Only thing I second guess is the use of a web address on the backside . . . did the interwebs even exist during the timeline of this faux-mobile?


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

You're a mad "Slotientist". the way you explained the chassis modification and the power pack conversation blows me away. You are definitely devoted to slotless racing.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

You can't trust nobody these days!!!   Pretty nice work, I must say...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome Phantom items & collector teasers, the Mustang TCR looks great! The little bag was a nice touch, maybe heat seal it closed like the set little bags & leave them all guessing. The Roger Penske bow tie really looks great on the Ultra 5 car. Great work & your having too much fun! ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Cool. But makes you wonder about whats real and not out there in HO land.

Looks pretty convincing to the average Joe, no pun intended.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WOW...This is Ultra Cool!!

Neat packaging and products from your imagination to finished product.

Bob...fun, fun, fun...zilla


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for decal packs greatly appreciated. Downloaded all of them, will check out the paper craft items & your website often! Off to staples. Trucks & Boars Nest are Great!! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

do you have a link to your site


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

slotcardan said:


> The AFX bridge is the largest and hardest papercraft to assemble on my site


LoL... I just got another one.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.....


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Well originally i wanted to repaint the amc as a street car, but i decided to just see how it would look if i cleaned up what tyco did originally.





































I'm not to thrilled with it. but both cars are fully functional, and other tyco long wheelbase wide bodies fit the chassis.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Added black trim between paint edges


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That cleaned up nice!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey I just downloaded some of your building templates. Cool stuff, thanks! And it's kinda neat to note that on at least one of the items I downloaded (the truck stop, I think) it says "c.1979 Aurora, a Division of Louis Marx". I had read about the Marx takeover in the Thomas Graham book about Aurora history, but I had forgotten till I saw it right there on the bottom of the building. Neat little piece of history...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good to! I always like the way those sat so close to the track. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm always looking to add to the collection for the paper craft I take donations too


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Patto's make water slide decals for the AFX Javelin. Should work for the tyco...


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

they do, water slide never holds up to abuse. I stick with paper decals since when i do maintenance i can refresh the decals that have worn out. TCR rubs the walls of the track so if you put a water slide with clear coat the decal will wear through in the first lap.

The paper decals i made get a Lamination sheet over the top before trim and placement, the lamination acts as a smooth surface and protection which helps the TCR cars around the track. it also protects the paper decals and they really last a long time. 

When it comes time to clean the cars, i can soak the bodies in water and soap scrub them clean then replace all the decals with fresh ones and keep chugging along cheaply.
Imagine the cost of producing water slide decals over and over again even at home on White and blank water slide sheets knowing they would just get ruined over and over after 1 lap.

besides it gets the job done  with paper and lamination


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man they looks sweet. Just like you buy them from the toys r us in the 90's!

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Very cool graphic work... Like I said, ya can't trust anybody, looks that good!!! Better get a SlotCar Fax with every purchase...RM


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

here is a second mach 1 build up for a tyco pro chassis

http://s609.photobucket.com/albums/tt180/furball1975/mach 1 HO/

used my laser printer and old color printer standard Avery white decal paper and clear label paper with lamination sheets for protection.

slideshow


----------



## Davidpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

And it's kind of nice to observe that on at least one of the products I downloadable (the vehicle quit, I think) it says "c.1979 Aurora, a Department of Louis Marx". I had study about the Marx takeover in the Johnson Graham guide about Aurora record, but I had neglected until I saw it right there on the end of the developing. Neat little item of record . . . 

cheap car hire surfers paradise


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

i have a lot of little things like that on my website. also Ideal Toys was briefly owned by CBS entertainment in 1982 then sold again in 1984.

by 1987 tyco owned the remains of Ideal's slot car patents, and some other toys ideal made in other divisions.
by 1988 tyco also owned the remains of Aurora slot car patents in some design areas.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Davidpaul said:


> And it's kind of nice to observe that on at least one of the products I downloadable (the vehicle quit, I think) it says "c.1979 Aurora, a Department of Louis Marx". I had study about the Marx takeover in the Johnson Graham guide about Aurora record, but I had neglected until I saw it right there on the end of the developing. Neat little item of record...


methinks someone is feeding stuff thru Google Translate to build up enough posts that he won't look like a spam artist...

--rick


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Ah is that what double posts like that mean hahahahaha


----------

